# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  White lump on the cheek(pics)

## danielhenriques

noticed this white lump on my frog today, anybody as any idea what this is and if i can do something?! the frog still seems healthy despite the lump and is walking around hunting/ feeding on flies

----------


## MsBlueRose

Aww, he is so cute! I hope you are able to find out what is wrong with him? I am going to do a little research for you and try to find out my self. I lost a frog last year over a mysterious illness and I found out why she died 4 months after I lost her. I don't want to see that happen to you, too.

----------


## Gail

Because of location is looks like and eye infection.  But then that's just a guess.

----------


## MsBlueRose

Have you had any luck finding out what is wrong with your little guy? I have found many types of infections online, but none that look like that one. I hope you have had better luck than me? I do so hope he is ok...

Best Wishes;
   MsBlueRose  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Theodore

I got the same problem on my bumblee bee dart frog's eyes. Can somebody help me please? I dont know what ı do  :Frown:

----------


## MsBlueRose

I keep seeing this on other frogs through out the web, too. Most of them were from injuries and some turned into infections because of the injury. These guys have very delicate skin and are easily injured. I am not sure of how to treat something like this though. I would contact your vet if the spot does not heal up quickly. Good luck to you and I hope your little guy is ok? If I find anything out about the treatment or anything at all, I will post it here for you with a link.  :Smile:

----------


## Lee Walden

if a vet visit is possible that would be best. chances are MsBlu is correct about it being a type of infection, probaly from a slight injury.....if this is the case the vet will probably give you an antibiotic which would be used like other supplements in dusting the food. lets us know any updates guys hope the babies r still doing well.

----------


## MsBlueRose

Keep us posted on how the frogs are doing, please guys? I am curious to see how it turns out. I hope both the tinc and the bumble bee are ok and you can find a resolution to their problems. 


Sincerely;
MsBlueRose :Frog Smile:

----------


## Theodore

In my country there ıs no reptile vet  :Frown:  
my frog is(which one have white lump on the cheek) gaining weight. ıts so fat now. ıt eat very good(fruit fly and ants) but dont hide in its cave and dont move all day. is there any problem? ı am so helpless  :Frown:  (Sorry for my terrible english)


The other frog is very active  :Smile:

----------


## Theodore

I wıll go vet tomorrow. But ın my country theres no reptile vet  :Frown: 
the enfection is stay on its eye  :Frown:

----------


## MsBlueRose

I am so sorry to hear that your little one is not doing well. How did the vet visit go. It looked like your little guy was swollen in the pic, I hope the vet is able to help?  :Frown:

----------


## zany

I'm having the same problem with my dart frog white bump under right eye!! Any word?

----------


## MsBlueRose

Has anyone found out whats going on with the little guys with bumps or sore?! I hope they are all ok?  :Nightmare:

----------

